# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Gjermani, tërbohen prindërit, fëmijëve u mësohet si arrihet orgazma.

## angmokio

*Gjermani, tërbohen prindërit, fëmijëve u mësohet si arrihet orgazma.*


*BERLIN-*Fëmijët e shkollave fillore në Gjermani që pesë vjeç u jepet libri i edukatës seksuale me këshilla grafike se si të vendosin një kondom dhe si të arrijnë orgazmën.

Prindërit e zemëruar kanë nisur polemika të forta në media dhe shoqata mbi vendimin e një shkolle në Berlin për të përdorur librin e quajtur Nga vini ju?, i cili shpjegon me piktura fare qartë aktet seksuale.

Sipas prestigjiozes Spiegel, shkolla në Kreuzberg, Berlin, i ka injoruar ankesat e prindërve. Vetëm kur çështja u mbulua gjerësisht nga mediat lokale, të cilat e trajtuan si skandaloze edukimin e parakohshëm të fëmijëve mbi aktet e detajuara seksuale, ankesat arritën në organin qeverisës lokal, Senati i Berlinit, i cili po e shqyrton çështjen. Prindërit nuk janë shqetësuar vetëm për imazhet, por edhe përshkrimet e hollësishme që janë përdorur në libër. Libri tashmë ndodhet ende nëpër shkolla, por nuk u është shpërndarë fëmijëve, deri në një vendim të Senatit. Ekspertë të shumtë kanë deklaruar në mediat gjermane se Edukata seksuale duhet të shoqërojë zhvillimin e fëmijëve, jo ta përshpejtojë atë.

Balkanweb.

----------


## Prudence

Sa e cpifur

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Mire qe skane bere dhe prova ne klase

----------


## PINK

Idiotet. Per t'u terbuar pa thojza vertete qenka!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ai drague, do i kete bere illustrimet besoj, se o nipi i safo markos 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ane

> *Gjermani, tërbohen prindërit, fëmijëve u mësohet si arrihet orgazma.*
> 
> 
> *BERLIN-*Fëmijët e shkollave fillore në Gjermani që pesë vjeç u jepet libri i edukatës seksuale me këshilla grafike se si të vendosin një kondom dhe si të arrijnë orgazmën.
> 
> Prindërit e zemëruar kanë nisur polemika të forta në media dhe shoqata mbi vendimin e një shkolle në Berlin për të përdorur librin e quajtur Nga vini ju?, i cili shpjegon me piktura fare qartë aktet seksuale.
> 
> Sipas prestigjiozes Spiegel, shkolla në Kreuzberg, Berlin, i ka injoruar ankesat e prindërve. Vetëm kur çështja u mbulua gjerësisht nga mediat lokale, të cilat e trajtuan si skandaloze edukimin e parakohshëm të fëmijëve mbi aktet e detajuara seksuale, ankesat arritën në organin qeverisës lokal, Senati i Berlinit, i cili po e shqyrton çështjen. Prindërit nuk janë shqetësuar vetëm për imazhet, por edhe përshkrimet e hollësishme që janë përdorur në libër. Libri tashmë ndodhet ende nëpër shkolla, por nuk u është shpërndarë fëmijëve, deri në një vendim të Senatit. Ekspertë të shumtë kanë deklaruar në mediat gjermane se Edukata seksuale duhet të shoqërojë zhvillimin e fëmijëve, jo ta përshpejtojë atë.
> 
> Balkanweb.


E pabesueshme ..nese eshte e vertete ata do duhej mbyllur ne klinika psikiatrike :i terbuar:

----------


## Linda5

Nuk eshte e vertet qe ne klase te pare te mesojne per seksualitetin.

Kto mesime fillojne me duket nga  klasa e trete ne mos gaboj,dhe mendimi im eshte qe edhe ne kte moshe,te mos jipen kto mesime.

Pse gazetat ktu nuk genjejne?

----------


## mia@

Dhe kjo u ngel pa mesuar?! WOW

----------


## PINK

> Nuk eshte e vertet qe ne klase te pare te mesojne per seksualitetin.
> 
> Kto mesime fillojne me duket nga  klasa e trete ne mos gaboj,dhe mendimi im eshte qe edhe ne kte moshe,te mos jipen kto mesime.
> 
> Pse gazetat ktu nuk genjejne?


Po dhe ne klase te 3 shume heret eshte prape . Une sjam gati te shpjegoj per 2 vjet. Big no! lol

----------


## mia@

Ne klase te trete eshte cuni im. Une e pyes a ka ndonje shoqe, ai turperohet. Jo ti shpjegosh me shume. Te pakten deri ne klase te gjashte femijet nuk duhet te dine per seksin, vetem per miqesi midis shoqeve dhe shokeve, ku perqafimi e nje puthje miqesore jane te pranueshme per moshen. Duhet te mesohen qe ne ate moshe as nuk duhet ta konceptojne te flasin rreth seksit. Mendimi im ky.Pas kesaj moshe mire eshte te marrin mesime ne teori pa arrit ti  fillojne ne praktike.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## the admiral

kjo eshte pjese e nje kartoni per t'i mesuar edukaten seksuale femijeve ne shkolla fillore ne zvicer.
e lejne te luajne edhe me penise e vagine plastike, i mesojne se si lind femija etj

----------


## PINK

Ju te Europes qenkeni te cmendur! Ci keni keto sisteme shkollore Kshu? Yack.

----------


## ane

> kjo eshte pjese e nje kartoni per t'i mesuar edukaten seksuale femijeve ne shkolla fillore ne zvicer.
> e lejne te luajne edhe me penise e vagine plastike, i mesojne se si lind femija etj


Katastrofe !

----------


## the admiral

> Ju te Europes qenkeni te cmendur! Ci keni keto sisteme shkollore Kshu? Yack.


po ne amerike eshte edhe me keq e si rjedhoje sistemi shkollor nuk mund te jete i persosur. vrasje e perdhunime, dhune e pornografi... te gjitha te keqijat jane ne mase me te madhe se ne europe.
shoqeria amerikane eshte me e degjeneruar se ajo europiane. shoqeria eshte pasqyre e sistemit arsimor

----------


## Qyfyre

Per seksualitet eshte shume me i ndaluar ne Amerike se ne Europe. Se besoj se mesohen keto gjera kaq heret ne Amerike neper shkolla. Dhe ne TV jan shume me te ndaluara. Biles nganjehere e teprojne me shume se c'duhet.

----------


## PINK

Mbase dhe qendrojne ato qe thua, por mos harro sa e madhe eshte Amerika ne krahasim me Europen. Pastaj po flasim per sistem shkollash. Ketej nuk mesohen keto gjera!!

----------


## mia@

E ke gabim admiral. Shkollat amerikame jane shume me konservatore, se te Europes. Femijet nuk i shthurin shkollat por familjet qe lene pas dore edukimin e femijeve. Shikon adoloshente te vogla qe ecin rruges pas ores 10 te darkes. Ku mund te iki nje adoloshente ne ate ore ku vetem klubet jane hapur, dhe as qe nuk lejohen as te futen ne klube? Cili prind i lejon xhanem? Ja qe ka plot prinder te papergjegjeshem qe jane shume "te zene" me jeten e tyre private.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Ju te Europes qenkeni te cmendur! Ci keni keto sisteme shkollore Kshu? Yack.


hahahah po ti e kujt je, a kines apo e afrikes?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## the admiral

> *Per seksualitet eshte shume me i ndaluar ne Amerike se ne Europe.* Se besoj se mesohen keto gjera kaq heret ne Amerike neper shkolla. Dhe ne TV jan shume me te ndaluara. Biles nganjehere e teprojne me shume se c'duhet.


konservatorizmi i famshem amerikan. LMFAO.
industria e pornografise eshte monopol amerikan e jo europian.
nuk ekziston ne europe ekuivalentja e san fernanrdo valley  :shkelje syri: 



> Mbase dhe qendrojne ato qe thua, por mos harro sa e madhe eshte Amerika ne krahasim me Europen. Pastaj po flasim per sistem shkollash. Ketej nuk mesohen keto gjera!!


nuk ka te beje siperfaqja gjeografike... ne amerike ka edhe shkretetira.
eshte popullsia ajo qe ka rendesi dhe europa ka popullsi me te madhe.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

mos debatoni me Admiralin
jo per gje por Adrmirali di me shume mbi SHBA se ne qe jetojm ketu.  :ngerdheshje:  :P
Ka shoke ai nga SHBA-ja :P

----------

